# Rey - New kid on the Block



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi All. I wanted to introduce Rey, the newest addition to our family. Rey is our family's first dog and my 3rd child. My husband has already named me the "crazy dog lady" and keeps telling me that he is going to get on the Cesar Milan waiting list. I don;t think I am that bad, I have not purchased the stroller or the dog umbrella yet (but must admit I was tempeted). We picked Rey up almost 3 weeks ago. He will be 12 weeks on Monday. I am so glad to have found your forum and have been reading everything I can find on the breed. This site has been such a help. I am a little dissappointed to find that Rey is not as amazing and brilliant as I thought he was, but is just as amazing as all of your Havie's. This is my first Thread so I hope it turns out OK. Here are a few photos (hope they show up). He is quick so all of the actions shots are blurry, we have only been able to get usable shots sleeping or being restrained from his usual, I'm out of the ex-pen, mania! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!! Rey is adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum with that adorable face I am sure you will have a stroller eventually!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome! You'll cave soon enough and live up to your "crazy dog lady" name. I've learned to embrace it and take it as a compliment! Rey is a cutie and sounds as buys as all the other puppies. Hope to see more photos!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum! Rey is adorable. Did anyone mention that we love pictures? The more, the better.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome: Welcome to the forum! :wave:

Rey is sure a cutie!:kiss:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :wave: Rey is a cutie!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group. We love pictures and it will be fun to see Rey grow.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! Rey is darling!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rey is absolutely adorable. Welcome to the group and congratulations on your new obsession and on your talent at finding your way around the forum so quickly. Enjoy every minute with your little baby because they grow up so fast that it makes you want to get another one so you can watch those adorable antics again.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Rey has been here less than 3 weeks and I am already talking about getting his playmate next Jan. My husband and the kids are content with just the one right now but I see another in my future :baby:.He is such a sweetie and such a good boy I now know what IWAP is all about. I have a feeling I will also be afflicted with MHS!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! Rey is so cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome guys!
I love the black and tans. He's adorable.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Rey and CDL (crazy dog lady.) We are all CDL's, with IWAP and MHS. 
so you fit right in.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome and what a cute little guy you have. I understand the "blur". 75% of my pictures get dumped for the same reason. So glad to have you join us.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome welcome....pretty pretty rey...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome, Rey has the most darling little face and I love his coloring!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Rey is a little cutie.

Kathie


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Rey looks like he's too busy having fun to pose for the camera.
Glad he's having a good time.
Welcome to the forum and "woof" from Henry.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME! I love Rey's coloring!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Welcome little Rey*

Yep welcome to the crazy dog lady club. We don't just get a dog, we get a lifestyle. It is a marvelous journey!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome :wave:, what a little cutie you have there!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome: to the Forum!! Rey is adorable! Looking forward to seeing many pictures.
Gina


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...and to your first step to being another "crazy dog lady".


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations for the new addition to your family! Rey is adorable, although I'd love to see more pics of the little guy. They ALL move so fast at that age, it's nuts! lol


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Rey is so cute.


----------



## gogolf211 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm also very new to the forum but have already received invaluable advice. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to forum! Rey is so cute.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

*More Rey*

Just wanted to provide a few more photos of Rey. DH wonders how anything else gets done around here. Every evening I have more new photos of how we spent our day.

I'm lucky enough to work from the house 3 and a half days a week so there is plenty of time to devote to the new pup. My "office" day allows me to leave and come home for lunch to ensure the pup gets his meal as well (the other half day is just in the morning for meetings then it is home for the rest of the day). Work has been crazy busy the last 2 weeks so I have not made the time to post (bad forum member) but have been reading. Just trying to learn who everyone is and a little about everyone from their posts.

Rey got to go to work with Mommy last week on her work from the office day. Needless to say he was a huge hit, even though we weren't very productive. Everyone had to get their fill of puppy breath. As you can imagine his little paws never had a chance to touch the ground. Everyone was so impressed at how calm and quiet he was. We did not have one bark or whine the entire time. He has been invited back anytime. The girls in the office brought in a baby gate for my cube as incentive to have me bring him back.

We had not treated yet so I had not really been doing any training. We began treating and training this last week. We have learned sit, down, and stay and are doing really good at those. Started shake the other day but was worried about pushing him too hard and confusing him. Think I will stay with these 3 until we can consistently perform these core commands. Maybe by next week we can work on some new commands. I stopped by for puppy kindergarten sign ups but not sure if we will be able to attend the sessions they offer this round. The times/dates do not really work for us this time. How old do you think is too old? Do you think that waiting another month or 2 is harmful? He is just 3.1 months now.

I have also been trying to work with him to keep clothes on (I think it is so CUTE to see them all dressed up). My reasoning with DH is that he will need to be good with a coat for next winter, he's not buying it! We all know the truth; they're just so cute in clothes.

These photos are of him pulling his Houdini escaping from what he perceived is the straight jacket. I will post a few more photos with some antidotes of him in the next post. I have wasted enough of your time this post.

Sorry for the long post and thanks for bearing with me on it. Let me know if this is not acceptable and I will keep it shorter next time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! I love how he took that off. He's SO cute!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Trisha,

Rey looks like an absolutely adorable stinker and, in my opinion, that is the best kind of puppy. Those photos were so cute. I, for one, love long posts with lots of photos so I say keep them coming.

Meeka


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Very precious, good luck with that "outfit battle"!!
Welcome.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL, Trisha - Rey is soooo funny taking off his little cloths!! I know what you mean about the cloths, they are so cute in the little outfits.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the clothes too but my sons and DH don't like them. I put them on, they take them off. The only ones they do like are the UGA jerseys. LOL If you have a Target near your house check out the $1 section, they usually have baby t-shirts for holidays and I try to get those. I have a Valentine's Day one that I need to get out and put on Scooter for a photo.

Rey looks so cute escaping from his shirt!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Trisha, so glad to hear you and Rey are enjoying each other so much. In my opinion, you're doing a great job of starting training and waiting for the next class won't do any harm. Keep the pictures and stories coming.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Trisha wrote: *"Sorry for the long post and thanks for bearing with me on it. Let me know if this is not acceptable and I will keep it shorter next time."*

Yup, that post was definitely not acceptable. It's unacceptable to tell us about the fun things you and Rey do all day and how he is with co-workers and family. It's also not a good idea to make us smile and laugh at his antics via pictures. Totally and completely unacceptable, hon!

















So, whatever you do, please ........ no more cute pics of your most adorable boy, Rey. 'k ?







LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Trisha and Rey!

If long posts were not welcome here, I'd be gone long ago...!


----------



## ara0320 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ray is so cute.. Maxine is just like ray (she is one alreadyound. We called her "Necia" that means mischievous in Spanish. You'll have those cute pics and moments even after puppyhood...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so cute. Izzy won't wear clothes either. I love the progression of how he got the shirt off.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

*Problem solving*

When we brought Rey home he was in the ex-pen almost exclusively (after the initial explore of the house). It is in the corner of the kitchen of our open floor plan. He could see us almost all of the time and was practically in the same room with us. When he is paroled from the ex-pen it is for supervised visits (Mommie Playtime). We would always play in the living room on the area rug. This rug is Rey "special spot". When he has a prized toy (or now an ice cube) he carries that item to the rug to play with it. When I first put his shirt on he also grabs the shirt in his mouth and runs to his special spot to work it over his head (yep&#8230;still does not like the shirt). We rearranged the furniture a little bit and have moved the coffee table to that rug from the corner of the room. The table (pictured below) has a ledge that is raised off of the floor and Rey dens under that table. If he sneaks a leaf in from outside he hides under the table and tries to play keep away (that is him smiling with a contraband leaf below also). Since Rey plays with all of his toys by the table and shakes and tosses them they always end up under the table. He used to just stick a paw or his nose under trying to retrieve the item. When that does not work he climbs onto his ledge and looks for the toy. When it is not on the top of the ledge he scoots to the edge and peers under the table (looking at the toy upside down). The funny part is that he cannot get leverage so he ends up sliding off the table onto the floor head first. This has been going on for almost a week now. He is getting braver and will now stick his entire head under the table to retrieve the item. I have tried to get a picture of his head under the table but he is too quick for the delay in the camera and is out before the camera snaps.

Here are a few more pictures we got this week. My favorite is the lick I caught. He had just finished his ice cube. Yum mommie&#8230;that's tasty and refreshing!


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I love the pictures.

Triona


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Trisha, the pictures are adorable - he looks like a little teddy bear!

Kathie


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Maxine - That's so funny. We also have a lot of Spanish nicnames in our house. My MIL is first generation American citizen (her parents were from Juarez). My dauughter was "cacahuate" (for peanut). It's funny because we also called her monkey in English and the Spanish translation for cacahuate is also monkey nut.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie under the table!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!!! You will probably end up buying the dog stroller:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Rey is just adorable. I love his color and markings. Yep, getting out of his shirt is just to darn cute. Cicero is okay with a shirt...but DH isn't crazy about seeing his boy dressed up.  Keep posting those pictures because I've come to find out that is one BIG reason this forum is so addictive.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Trisha,

The resemblance is definitely there!! Rey is so very cute, and I see what you're saying about the wood floors 

Mochi is "supposed" to turn silver as she gets older though. Do you know if Rey has a silvering gene?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a cutie! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw this thread - so I am sorry I am so late to WELCOME YOU AND REY TO THE FORUM!!!!

This is such a great place to be, and learn and share. I am so happy you figured out how to post pictures. He is absolutely adorable - and I love how his "place" is under the table. Just too cute!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Very cute pix Trisha. My dogs hate clothes, other than a comfy sweater or jacket. They go into paralysis mode when dressed in a Halloween costume. But they don't try to remove it. Rey's a little smarty!


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

sweetlotus said:


> Hi Trisha,
> 
> Mochi is "supposed" to turn silver as she gets older though. Do you know if Rey has a silvering gene?


I don't think so but we have noticed that the white is creeping up his legs and more white in his beard. His ears have really tanned since he has come home, we only assume that they will also turn white eventually. He is also getting stray white hairs randomly through the body. Not really what I would call silver but definitely fading from the cream it started as.

I have read many of the threads on color changes and it is very fascinating to watch. During our grooming I am always looking for more change.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Trisha and Rey! Your puppy is so cute. I just love that happy puppy look on his face.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome: to you and Rey. LOL get the stroller, it really comes in handy. 
The pictures are darling.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Well is has been a busy few weeks...I could not believe how time got away from me and that is had been so long since I have posted to this thread. We have been very busy around here with work and life in general. We have given a few baths; here are some pictures of the last bath Rey got. Rey is getting better and better in the bath but still shake like a leaf afterwards, even when being dried with the hair dryer. The last time the weather was really warm (it was almost 80 degrees that day) so we don't think it is cold, just apprehension. We have been battling car sickness as well. He did really good coming home in the car (riding in a lap) and loves to sit in a lap in the car (not the drivers) but hates to be in the crate in the car. He always cries until he uke: then drools the rest of the way home. With that background I am slowly earning the CDL status and broke down and bought a car seat that was delivered this week. It holds up to 16 pounds so I am hoping that he will not outgrow it but know that some havs can get very heavy. It has rained every day since the seat arrived so have not gotten it installed. Once I do I will post some pictures of Rey riding handsome. I'm thinking that maybe he just moves around so much in the crate and doesn’t feel secure, hopefully the car seat will make him feel a little more secure. If not then we will start the gradual desensitivity of the crate that all of the other car sick puppies are getting. I still get "what a cure Yorkie you have". "He's a really big Yorkie, what are you feeding him" and could not figure out why every one thought he was a Yorkie then it hit me. It's those ears, along with the black/tan coloring (eventhough the tan is fading to white). His ears are really perky and never lay down flat. I think the ears are the key to his perky personality. When he cocks his head to the side to look at you when you are talking to him or laying on his side playing with his toys his ears will stand up. I just thought that maybe they will lay down in time and never noticed much until someone commented on the ear standing up, and then I started paying attention. None of the other littermates had these stand up ears, just Rey, the runt. I saw another thread about a puppies ears standing up and wondered if any other owners ever had one with the perky ears as a puppy. If so did they eventually lay down or are they still perky as an adult?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Rey is absolutely adorable. He looks like he did so well with his bath. I bought 2 car seats as well. Evye does "okay" with hers. Bentley we have not tried yet...he is a howling coyote in the car (use his crate instead and it settles him down). Thanks for the update and the pictures.

BTW...Love Rey's ears...so cute.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's adorable! I love his bath picture. Hope the car seat helps....poor little guy.
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

good to see you post again, and for the pics!
I adore his eyebrows and I am glad to see him thriving.


----------

